# Make itunes convert to AAC automatically?



## vampiregenocide (Oct 7, 2010)

I've heard these files are lossless and better quality, is there a way to get itunes to convert all audio files to AAC automatically whenever you import a CD into itunes? I'd convert my whole library, but then you have to delete the old versions and thats long.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Oct 7, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> I've heard these files are lossless and better quality, is there a way to get itunes to convert all audio files to AAC automatically whenever you import a CD into itunes? I'd convert my whole library, but then you have to delete the old versions and thats long.



AAC is lossy, same as MP3. It has somewhat better audio quality than MP3, though. AIFF is CD quality and size, Apple Lossless is CD quality and about half the size of the CD generally, comparable to FLAC.

There would be no benefit to re-encoding your existing library anyway, as you're taking an already lossy file and re-encoding it, causing further quality degradation. It wouldn't be that difficult to do, though, you could sort by type in iTunes, and delete all the old files in one swoop. About 2 minutes work, minus how long the encoding would actually take.

As for setting the default ripping format, Preferences > General Tab > "When Importing a CD" > Import Settings.


----------

